# Vic makes FLW cover



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

just got the new flw outdoors magazine and saw that vic vatalaro made the front cover and has a big story on finesse fishing..awesome!!


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

Finally!!!

NE OHIO PRO gets some love.... Great Cover shot and artical!!!

Congrats Vic!!!


Frank


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Way to go Vic!  WB


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Congrats Vic! See you at the boat show in January!!


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Its really good he got a new deal theres alout of changes going on in our 
sport right now. I read were Fuji and a few other big sponsors jumped ship 
this year, there are some that just changed products that the pros are going to promote. Its really getting tough out there to find someone to back you to fish for a living, I have to wonder if the sponsors are not getting enough back in return to make it worth there wild. Maybe the master Nip can comment on this he will know more of about this than anybody. Heck Nip makes it great for us to stay close to home and fish for some good duckets..

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL !!!!!

Mark


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I missed the article with a lapse in membership  It's awesome to see local, backdoor guys- our friends,competitors making it to that level. 

Victor's work is well deserved!!! Watch him n 08'!!! 

I am clueless how he can stay so positive when dealing with 1000's of customers AND fishing full time- just a downright good old ***** hillbilly  

I wish I could claim "master" Ranger487- I dont have a clue... I can only master my bait, therefore one could even call me a masterbaiter  

Do look at what FLW is doing now though- they are moving into the spectator side (more consumers) -the Fantasy fishn' $$$ is UNHEARD of in any sport- I'd guess Irwin Jacobs indeed has the plan. That will be what takes bass fishing to the top!!!

Locally for 08' I LOVE what appears to be a trend with boat manufacturers'- they seemingly have laxed up from the past with specific requirements and offering winning incentives of BIG $$$. 3-7k bonus money on a local level win!!! Now that's a real grassrooted sponsorship- AND putting their ad $'s back to where it belongs- grassroot boatbuyers- not a logo on a shirt of a pro here and there.

Get 'em Victor- I already got you picked for Detroit and MY chance to win $100k for FANTASY fishn with you!!!!

nip


----------

